# Flying with carbonated drink in plastic bottle with screw on top???



## dixie

I was thinking of taking some of my favorite carbonated drink in my CHECKED bag. Would it explode during flight??? What if I froze it? they do not sell it where I am going.
thanks for any info!


----------



## brigechols

Don't know. Why take the chance? Just ship it separately to your resort.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My brother-in-law flew with almost a case of beer in a checked bag, and had no issues.


----------



## DebBrown

I've traveled with cans of Diet Coke in my luggage with no problem.  I always wrapped them well just in case.  If one leaked, I'd have nothing to wear!

Luckily, I've kicked my Diet Coke habit.  

Deb


----------



## PigsDad

You will have no problems with drinks in your bag.  The baggage compartment is pressurized along with the rest of the plane, and they have bottled / canned drinks in the plane, right?  Even if it was not pressurized, I highly doubt a plastic bottle would explode -- they are very strong.



DebBrown said:


> I've traveled with cans of Diet Coke in my luggage with no problem.  I always wrapped them well just in case.  If one leaked, I'd have nothing to wear!
> 
> Luckily, I've kicked my Diet Coke habit.


Where did you travel that they didn't sell Diet Coke???  

Kurt


----------



## Talent312

We flew and cruised with cans of coke and diet coke in checked luggage w- no problems.
While soda is available everywhere, sometimes prices are exhobitant.


----------



## sfwilshire

I often throw a couple of plastic bottles of soda in my luggage so I don't have to pay hotel prices or look for a grocery right away. I put them in individual Ziploc bags and then wrap a couple of plastic garbage bags around them. I've never had a leak, though.

The one thing I DID have a problem with is the Blue Ice that you use for coolers. Those will make a real mess. Luckily, I had them triple wrapped, but now I just freeze empty water or soda bottles instead.

Sheila


----------



## thheath

Next we'll be talking about packing steaks in carry on again, lol.


----------



## DeniseM

Dixie - I am so curious - what carbonated drink can you not buy in Florida?


----------



## MichaelColey

DeniseM said:


> Dixie - I am so curious - what carbonated drink can you not buy in Florida?


Probably HEB brand Cranberry/Raspberry sparkling water.

As PigsDad said, the entire plane is pressurized, so it's no problem to have cans or plastic bottles in your bags.


----------



## dixie

That is CORRECT!! You win! I have tried other store brands and it is by far the best. It is so hot in Key West I drink this water rather than Margaritas


----------



## deedman

I brought cases of Cactus Cooler with me from Arizona because we don't have it in Chicago. It is the best, its pineapple orange soda. AMAZING!


----------



## donnaval

I've packed caffeine-free diet pepsi - all the cruise ships I've been on have Coke products only (I don't like diet coke!) and none of them have anything caffeine free AND diet.  I've done it five or six times with no problems.


----------



## hibbeln

Oh that's not funny about the steaks.   My brother did that when returning to Hawaii when living there and my mother sent frozen steaks home with him.   You guessed it, his luggage was lost and 3 days later arrived in Honolulu with bloody, melted, rotting steaks all over his clothes.  EVERYTHING got thrown out!


----------



## Patri

I brought pop in my luggage to save on hotel prices, and they did leak. Not pretty. Didn't have it wrapped like I should either.


----------



## Judy

I've flown with Diet Coke in my luggage several times - cans and plastic screw-top bottles. Never had a problem, but I always wrapped and padded them well.  Once DH packed a case of Diet Coke cans in his suitcase and then checked it directly onto a cruise ship (no flight).  From the dock to our cabin, someone managed to puncture a can :annoyed: 

Whatever you do, don't freeze it.  I tried that once at home and when I opened the bottle, it sprayed all over the place.


----------



## LLW

Judy said:


> Whatever you do, don't freeze it.  I tried that once at home and when I opened the bottle, it sprayed all over the place.



It could also explode in the freezer. Solid water takes up more space than liquid water. Pressurized containers don't have much space to give.


----------

